# Multiple Snake Housing - Advice Needed



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Looking for some creative advice here!

If any of you have read the racks / stacks thread, you will know that I plan to split all my snakes to house them singly.

Therefore, I need to design the ideal housing for my current collection, to then request a quotation from various viv builders.

My snake collection is

1 Male Anery Corn Yearling
1 Female Anery Corn Yearling
1 Male Miami Corn - 2 yrs old
1 Female Miami Corn - 2 yrs old
1 unsexed Amel Corn - few months old
1 Male Crimson Corn - few months old
1 Female Snow Corn - few months old
1 Female Boa - few months old.
1 Female Royal Python - 18 Months
1 Male Royal Python - 18 Months

Obviously they are all 'small snakes' (at this stage!)

So I need to house them all individually. However the display ideally needs to look nice (vivs ideally, not plastic tubs!)

My room is fitted with professionally made Beech vivs, so that will be the style of the new setup.

I have a space of approx 4foot leng by 6foot high to work with. If this is too small, I will house the snakes in another room, however in an ideal world, I will work with this space.

I know they will need to be upgraded when they grow larger, I am thinking more of the next 12-24 months.

It would also be NICE to be able to share stats on some of the vivs in some way so I dont need to buy another 10 stats! However, if thats not possible, I will buy the necessaries!

So, you have the collection, you have the dimensions and you have the idea.

I'd really appreciate any creative input. Just some cogs turning and ideas flowing. Id also love to see your similar setups. Also looking for advice on suitable sizes of setups. I know I can easily find this out on Google, but it would be nice to get all the information here smile.gif

Many Thanks, hope to get a nice discussion going!

Gary


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

anyway one any ideas?

i plan to do the same thing

except i dont have the snakes yet


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

If it's going to be 2ft depth (front to back) you could have 2x2x2 cubes at the top (being warmer) for the royals, maybe with a shelf in each one to give them added floor space.

The rest you could split into 8 sections of 2x2x12" which would give you a floor space of 4 sq.ft. for each corn which is only slightly less than a 36Lx18D viv. The height/shape of these might make it a bit difficult for any heating other than mats though.
This would be ok for the corns and royals up to adult size, unless any get really big. The boa could live in the spare 2x2x12" for a limited time but would need an upgrade sooner.

You'd have 5 levels which could be run by 3 stats I reckon, at a push.
A dimmer or pulse for the royals (best to have ceramics or red bulbs with them), then two mat stats - one for the middle two levels and one for the bottom two.
It would be slightly better with 4 mat stats for the bottom 4 levels though, especially if you have bulbs of any kind in the vivs.

The 4ft width is the problem - if you have space for a 6Lx6Hx2D you could make enough room for all of them regardless of what size they grow to.
If you're going to spend the money and time on doing something like this I reckon it would be better to think long term and try to make something that'll last more than just a couple of years.
But saying that - if you did build a smaller one then upgrade it in 2 years, you'd be left with 8 spare vivs to fill


----------



## liam_rokocoko (Aug 25, 2006)

you have alot of snakes, i know you already said no plasic tubs but i think it would be best and keep them in a rack like this:










i know people are put off by the way plastic tubs look, but i use plastic tubs and i am never going back.


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

i keep mine in plastic boxes they do look abit unsitely but they are practical


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

liam_rokocoko said:


> you have alot of snakes, i know you already said no plasic tubs but i think it would be best and keep them in a rack like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like look of that think i need one of them :wink:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

With the space you've got it might be difficult making an attractive display of it, so rack/boxes may be the way to go. 

You could always build a 4x2x2 for the boa then have a rack on top for the rest. Would do for a couple of years and when you eventually moved them all to vivs you'd have a rack ready for any hatchlings


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

liam_rokocoko , where did you get those stickers for your tubs?

did you make then yourself>?


----------



## liam_rokocoko (Aug 25, 2006)

it ain't my rack, i found this picture somewhere on the net. its something i would like in future, when i get into breeding royals.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not build a viv rack? Like how they have in most pet shops. ?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I built my own out of white hard board bought from B & Q. very cost effective. I will in future be building more as all my snakes eat in it.


----------

